# Problemi installazione gentoo [risolto]

## piumeno

ho un problema con l'installazione di gentoo.

dopo aver effettuato l'installazione, "entro" in gentoo e mi da questo errore:

>> Determining root device

>>Block device /dev/sda4 in not a valid root device

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to booy, or "shell" for a shell

boot()::_

il device inserito è corretto, ma non capisco perché mi dice che non trova il device.

Ho provato ad installare gentoo più di 5 volte, ed il risultato era sempre lo stesso. Ho seguito l'handbook, ormai lo conosco a memoria.

Ho un disco sata e le partizioni sono:

sda1 windows ntfs

sda2 /boot reiserfs

sda3 swap

sda4 root reiserfs

ho compilato il kernel con genkernel.

ho prima installato grub 

emerge grub

grub

root(hd0,1)

setup(hd0)

quit

ho creato /boot/grub/grub.conf

ma al riavvio non riuscivo a vedere nessun menu, dopo sono passato a lilo

e sono riuscito ad entrare in gentoo, ma il risultato è stato sempre quel errore.

Non so più cosa fare....aiutatemi  :Sad: Last edited by piumeno on Sun Dec 19, 2004 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> ma al riavvio non riuscivo a vedere nessun menu, dopo sono passato a lilo
> 
> e sono riuscito ad entrare in gentoo, ma il risultato è stato sempre quel errore.

 

Ma quell'errore lo da con lilo, con grub, con la conf che hai postato o altro?

Puoi postare la configurazione di lilo/grub che produce quell'errore esatto?

----------

## piumeno

con grub non mi va vedere nemmeno il menu per selezionare i sistemi, mi compare schermo nero.

Poi ho messo lilo, e con lilo riesco a selezionare gentoo ma mi da l'errore

ecco lilo.conf

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=100

default=windows

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

label="gentoo"

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda4"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

other=/dev/sda1

label="windows"Last edited by piumeno on Sat Dec 18, 2004 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> con grub non mi va vedere nemmeno il menu per selezionare i sistemi, mi compare schermo nero.

 

Potrebbe derivare dal fatto che hai messo la /boot sotto reiser

 *Quote:*   

> image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
> 
> label="gentoo"
> 
> read-only
> ...

 

Non dovrebbe essere:

```
append="init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda4"
```

 :Question: 

EDIT: ovvero con un segno uguale tra real_root e l'indirizzo del dispositivo

----------

## piumeno

Non so

Io ho seguito l'handbook, ora provo con il codice che mi hai dato.

Potrebbe essere un problema di controller sata???

----------

## piumeno

si scusa ho sbagliato a digitare...ho inserito il segno di =, adesso sistemo il codice

----------

## randomaze

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> si scusa ho sbagliato a digitare...ho inserito il segno di =, adesso sistemo il codice

 

Prima di arrivare all'errore riesci a vedere che messaggi dice? Se riconosce il tuo disco SATA?

Cosa contiene quell'initrd?

----------

## piumeno

prima di darmi l'errore fa lo scanning dei moduli, poi se non ricordo male monta e poi cerca i device e qui mi dice che non trova il device di root, onestamente non ho controllato, ho visto che mi riconosce il lettore cd masterizzatore ecc, ma non ho fatto caso se mi dice che riconosce il disco, solo che mi sembra strano visto che conil livecd lo riconosceva benissimo, e che ho compilatro il kernel con genkernel.

in che senso cosa contiene initrd???

----------

## randomaze

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> e qui mi dice che non trova il device di root, onestamente non ho controllato, ho visto che mi riconosce il lettore cd masterizzatore

 

Ok, allora prova a far scorrere la console con shift-pgup per vedere i messaggi iniziali e controlla che ci sia un hd e che questo sia sda4 e non hde4 

 *Quote:*   

> in che senso cosa contiene initrd???

 

Nulla, volevo sapere se si trattava di un initrd personalizzato, ma mi hai detto che é quello di genkernel.

----------

## piumeno

ho visto, ma non m dice nulla riguardo agli hd, quindi credo non li veda.

Anche se è strano visto che ho lo stesso kernel del livecd.

Ho ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo il supporto sata, ma adesso non mi parte, mi da un'altro strano errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> Ho ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo il supporto sata, ma adesso non mi parte, mi da un'altro strano errore

 

Che errore? (posta sempre gli errori che ti da se no non sappiamo come aiutarti)

----------

## piumeno

Quando selezione la voce gentoo da lilo, compare subito questo:

"Loading GentooEBDA is big; Kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage"

Ormai ho perso le speranze   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> "Loading GentooEBDA is big; Kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage"

 

Se fai il boot con il liveCD, il chroot e dopo dai qualcosa tipo:

```
lilo -v 5
```

cosa dice?

----------

## piumeno

si apre una lista lunghissima, non finisce mai.

Cmq ho provato un casino di volte a compilare il kernel, ho anche preso il .config da /proc...sempre uguale non va.

Ormai ho perso le speranze, non riuscirò mai a mettere gentoo.

Meglio che metta una mandrake così non ho tutti questi problemi   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ma è possibile che queste cose succedano solo a me   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fridrik

avevo quel problema con grub perchè nel grub.conf invece di scrivere

```
real_root=...
```

scrivevo

```
real_boot=...
```

----------

## piumeno

Ho messo grub è questa volta funziona, ma da sempre il solito errore non trova il device, adesso posto delle immagini.

purtroppo io ho scritto correttamente real_root  :Sad: 

----------

## piumeno

faccio un'ultimo tentativo, spero che qualcuno mi posso aiutare.

questa volta inserisco un pò di immagini.

Allora ecco cosa mi compare quando scelgo da grub la voce gentoo:

Immagine 1

----------

## piumeno

grub.conf

Immagine 2

----------

## comio

Allora... sda... hai un disco scsi? hai serial ata? che controller usi?

Dacci un po' di info. Eventualmetne con il livecd di gentoo, postaci "lspci", e magari un "ls /proc/ide/*".

Tieni presente che i driver sata posso farti vedere i dischi come scsi, ma possono anche farteli vedere come hda.

Aspettiamo con ansia altre info.

----------

## piumeno

fstab

Immagine 3

----------

## piumeno

 *comio wrote:*   

> Allora... sda... hai un disco scsi? hai serial ata? che controller usi?
> 
> Dacci un po' di info. Eventualmetne con il livecd di gentoo, postaci "lspci", e magari un "ls /proc/ide/*".
> 
> Tieni presente che i driver sata posso farti vedere i dischi come scsi, ma possono anche farteli vedere come hda.
> ...

 

ho un disco sata, precisamente un seagate barracuda, credo che i driver del controller siano i silicon ma non sono sicuro.

Adesso faccio ls /proc/ide/* e lspci e li posto.

Poi provo a postare anche .config.

----------

## piumeno

cmq la cosa migliore vi posto l'intera configurazione

AMD athlon xp 2500-M

nf7-s

2x256 kingstone hyperx pc3500 cas2

hd seagate barracuda sata 80gb

9800pro

----------

## comio

puoi provare a mettere hda al posto di sda?

Voglio vedere cosa succede. Grazie.

----------

## piumeno

adesso provo, intanto posto le immadini che sono uscite con ls proc/ide/* e lspci

----------

## piumeno

ls /proc/ide/*

ecco cosa è uscito fuori:

Immagine

----------

## piumeno

lspci

ecco cosa è uscito:

Immagine

----------

## piumeno

vi invio anche un'immagine di cfdisk:

Immagine

----------

## comio

hai quindi due cdrom? domanda... hai compilato i driver per il controller sata?

----------

## comio

sono sempre più convinto che non venga caricato il modulo per il sata.

Quando puoi posta il tuo .config... per favore non jpg... ma cerca di mandare il testo che dobbiamo fare qualche grep sopra. Grazie

----------

## piumeno

si ho due lettori

ho preso tutti i file

grub.conf

fstab

e

.config

adesso li posto

----------

## piumeno

ecco .config:

.config

grub.conf

grub.conf

fstab

fstab

----------

## comio

Prova a mettere il modulo di Silicon Image come build-in.

```

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

```

Proviamo così...

----------

## comio

Un consiglio... non usare genkernel... fai un bel

```

make menuconfig && make && make install modules_install

```

ciao

----------

## piumeno

risolto, praticamente il supporto sata era impostato come modulo.

Mi aiutato un mio carissimo amico.

Vi ringrazio tutti, specialmente comio  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 :Embarassed: 

----------

